# Caspian is 1 today



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

According to the paperwork we got from the humane society today is his birthday. I'm sure it's just an estimate though. His foster mother said he and his siblings were found under a house. 
Today is also the anniversary of the founding of Girl Scouts USA. His human sister is a Girl Scout.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, Happy Birthday Caspian! I hope Mom gave you a treat!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday Caspian!


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Caspian! And in honor of the Girl Scouts I ate some of their non-dairy cookies today


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday Caspian


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Happy belated 1st Birthday, Caspian.

Hope it was a good one!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy birthday!! Hope you got some snuggles and treats


----------

